# My Goldens At The Beach



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

We ar every lucky to live 100 metres fromt he beach. I walk the dogs there most days, but never remember my camera! Anyway, I took some photos on my mobile phone today. They're not brilliant, but they're OK, so I thought I'd post some. 

poppy is still scare dof the waves, but did go out of her depth for a short swim today, Connie is a total water baby an djust takes hersel foff for a random swim, and Indi was the only one who was being a good girl and sitting still long enough for me to take a picture.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless Kirstie they look wonderfull  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures dogs look like they are enjoying their walk,


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Fantastic pics - your dogs are gorgeous jackson.

Also I am relieved to hear that it isn't only Lily who runs away from the waves. I am hoping she will grow out of it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are such beautiful dogs! I don't ever remember seeing them all before, except Poppy. Great of you to share them


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful looking dogs ,thank you for sharing


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

They're gorgeus Jackson!

Sal
x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are all gorgeous, great pics


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics, they look as they loved that day out


----------



## meggiedog5 (Feb 18, 2009)

jackson said:


> We ar every lucky to live 100 metres fromt he beach. I walk the dogs there most days, but never remember my camera! Anyway, I took some photos on my mobile phone today. They're not brilliant, but they're OK, so I thought I'd post some.
> 
> poppy is still scare dof the waves, but did go out of her depth for a short swim today, Connie is a total water baby an djust takes hersel foff for a random swim, and Indi was the only one who was being a good girl and sitting still long enough for me to take a picture.


Hi,
Enjoyed looking at your pictures, beautiful goldens!!
You are so lucky to live so close to a beach, we try to take our 2 goldens on holiday with us a couple of times a year, they absolutely adore going to the beach, we all have a great time and meet lots of new friends.
As you live so close to the seaside, can you recommend any dog friendly holiday places to visit.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

There gorgeous dogs hun, and you are lucky with the beach. I only live 5 mins from a gorgeous beach but dont have a dog!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------

